# Repeater Ja oder Nein und wenn, welcher



## Steve38 (8 März 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab eine Anlage, die aus einer 1x CPU 315 2PN/DP mit 8SM321 bzw, 322 besteht, 7x ET200 M mit jeweils 8 SM321/SM322 Karten 5x MP377 19" Panels und ca. 30x FU´s.

Die Längen betragen nicht wirklich viel, die Panels sitzen so ca. 50m von der CPU weg, die FU´s alle im Schrank, ebenfalls die ET´s.

Würdet ihr einen Repeater einsetzten? Wenn ja, welchen?
Gibt es eigentlich so etwas in der Art wie einen Verteiler Block, von DP?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2010)

Die Repeater von Siemens sind quasi ein Verteilerblock. Nur damit ist ein Sternförmiger aufbau möglich.

Und bei der Anzahl deiner Profibusteilnehmer kommst du um einen Repeater kaum herum. EIn Profibussegmnent darf nur 28(?) Teilnehmer haben . Dann muss mit einem Repeater ein neues Segment erstellt werden. In meinen Busnetzen setze ich alle 25 Teilnehmer einen Repeater damit später auch problemlos was nachgerüstet werden kann. Darum bin ich mir nei der max. Teilnehmer je Segment nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## centipede (8 März 2010)

Max 32 Teilnehmer/Segment


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2010)

Da gibt es doch diese kleinen Repeater ohne Diagnosefunktion, 
so etwas reicht in der Regel. Für die Sachen im Schrank würde
ich noch keinen setzen, aber das was nach draußen ins Feld geht,
da ist es vlt nicht schlecht. Da passiert ja schon einmal eher etwas,
so kannst du mal ein Segment wegschalten, zur fehlersuche.


----------



## centipede (8 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Da passiert ja schon einmal eher etwas,
> so kannst du mal ein Segment wegschalten, zur fehlersuche.



Wenn du auf die korrekte Verkabelung der Busstecker achtest geht das auch ohne Repeater super.

Nachdem hier keine großen Längen zusammenkommen würde ich einen Repeater so setzen, dass die Teilnehmer gleichmäßig verteilt sind, vorstellbar wäre auch Schrankreihen durch Repeater zu trennen.

Ansonsten gibt es noch so etwas:
http://www.de.procentec.com/profihub/b5/index-b5-DE.php3

Habe damit aber keine Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2010)

Ich würd mir mal überlegen die MP per Profinet anzubinden.
Je nach Komplexität deiner Visulisierung erzeugen die schon eine ganz nette Buslast.

Die Umrichter in ein eigenes Segmet zu packen, würde sicher auch nicht schaden. Erleichert zumindet die Fehlersuche 

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Steve38 (8 März 2010)

ok, dann werde ich wohl einen setzten müssen.
Hab da an diesen hier gedacht, den hab ich noch gerade hier gefunden:
*6ES7 972-0AA00-0XA0*

Diese Repeater hat oben A1/B1 A1/B1 und unten A2/B2 A2/B2, schalte ich den Repeater nur parallel dazwischen sprich, quasi die oberen Klemmen und unten hab ich dann quasi meinen zweiten Strang?! 

Muss ich den Reapater auch in der HW-Konfig mit einpflegen?


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2010)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Diese Repeater hat oben A1/B1 A1/B1 und unten A2/B2 A2/B2, schalte ich den Repeater nur parallel dazwischen sprich, quasi die oberen Klemmen und unten hab ich dann quasi meinen zweiten Strang?!
> 
> Muss ich den Reapater auch in der HW-Konfig mit einpflegen?



Der Anschluss funktioniert wie du ihn beschrieben hast.
In die HW-Konfig muss er nicht eingetragen werden.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Steve38 (8 März 2010)

Ok, alles klar.

Muss ich denn da auch auf Ein und Ausgang achten?

Es ist doch immer bei den Bussteckern so:

Panel Pfeil raus, CPU Pfeil rein usw.

gibt es davon eigentlich auch irgendwie ein Bild oder Zeichnung? Komm ab und an immer wieder damit durcheinander


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2010)

auch hier muss darauf achten wo Mann was anschließt:
stammleitung
Oben Links rein; oben Rechts raus

Stich
unten Links rein; unten rechts raus

den unteren Strang kann Mann zu Diagnosezwecke wegschalten


----------



## Steve38 (8 März 2010)

OK, 

wenn ich aber jetzt z.B. von hier aus zu einem ganz neuen Schrank gehen möchte, nicht nur eine Feld weiter, dann fang ich doch mit "rein", sprich unten rechts an, oder nicht?


----------



## crash (8 März 2010)

Wenn du an einer Seite nur ein Kabel anschließt dann immer die linke Seite verwenden,
da der rechte Anschluss beim Einschalten des Abschlusswiderstandes
abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## MSB (8 März 2010)

Steve38 schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> wenn ich aber jetzt z.B. von hier aus zu einem ganz neuen Schrank gehen möchte, nicht nur eine Feld weiter, dann fang ich doch mit "rein", sprich unten rechts an, oder nicht?



Mach doch mal, schalte dann vorschriftsmäßig die Abschlusswiderstände ein, und wundere dich,
das nichts geht ...

Der Repeater verfolgt genau die gleiche Logik wie ein ordinärer Busstecker.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Steve38 (8 März 2010)

Ok.

Vielleicht wäre auch nochmal ein kleiner Exkurs zum Stecker bzw. dementsprechend auch zum Repeater gut.

Was ich wo und in welcher Reihenfolge anschliessen kann/soll.


----------



## crash (8 März 2010)

Steht alles im Handbuch.
Kapitel 5.1


----------

